
Largest US radio company iHeartMedia files for bankruptcy - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/15/iheartmedia-files-for-bankruptcy.html
======
cjmoran
Really happy to hear this. These guys have such a massive hold on US radio
stations, we might finally get some more variety in music selection and
programming now that they're out of the picture.

~~~
p49k
Isn’t the most likely scenario here that another large media conglomerate
(i.e. Sinclair Media, CBS, etc) buys their assets and makes the media
landscape even more consolidated? I hope not, but don’t have much faith here.

